# Chapman on front of B5



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone has done it or can tell me a reason it would not work. I have aerosports on Bilstien sport now and was looking at the Chapman non mac kit and it looks like it could be used by fabbing a shock clevis for the bottom. 

http://www.airassisted.com/p280/Chapman-Universal-Strut-Kit--[NON-MAC]/product_info.html


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

"Chapman" by definition means non-macpherson REAR strut. It's not made to undergo the turning that a macpherson strut goes through. You'd likely twist the bag which isn't good. I imagine you could fab up a way to get around that, but you wouldn't be able to just throw it on and go.


----------



## downlowcustomz (Oct 9, 2009)

the front of a b5 does not turn!!!!!!!!


----------



## downlowcustomz (Oct 9, 2009)

oh and that kit is a few dollars cheaper here http://www.suicidedoors.com/strut-bag-kits/universal/chapman-universal-strut-kit


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

downlowcustomz said:


> the front of a b5 does not turn!!!!!!!!


 Ooops. Then ignore what I said.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

i've done this before, it works the only problem you have to keep about 100 psi in the bags at ride height. 
in the pictures you see my first try witch were way too short,so if you want to do it at least have it 1" longer then your stock strut assembly otherwise you will not any any lift. 
[IMG]http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/4812/dsc01080pd.jpg[/IMG] 
[IMG]http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/1078/dsc01081l.jpg[/IMG] 
[IMG]http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/4408/dsc01083f.jpg[/IMG] 
[IMG]http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/8848/dsc01084e.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

how was the ride any pics of the car when they were on?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

the ride was ok. 
it was on b5.5 passat 1.8t 
[URL=http://img4.imageshack.us/i/ds...imageshack.us/img4/1507/dsc00211hna.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

i used them for 4x,xxx miles. i'm pretty sure the actual shock blew after 5-10k 

they rode fine. i screwed around with the lower mounts but never got them where i wanted.


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

I wonder if the Airlift 75590 would be better to get the car up with less pressure


----------



## Jester of Paint (Jul 23, 2007)

What about something like this? 

http://www.suicidedoors.com/airover-shocks/sleeve-style/sleeve-style-extra-long-airover-shock-pair


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

the pressure isn't a problem. i want to say i drove mine at 115-120psi. just run a pair of 480's and a 175 switch


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

Chapmans def work like nunzo said, "Ben Franklin" on here ran them for a few miles but like nunzo said the psi is high atleast for a b5.5 audi. Stiff and the overall stroke isnt great. I would just take a bilstin and run a bagover and it would work better and have the same ride imo.... 
Seemed to work for me:thumbup:


----------



## _plush_ (Mar 28, 2009)

or you can save your self even more money and go here......
http://store.gaugemagazine.com/chapmanuniversalstrutkit.aspx


----------

